# Aboard the Amtrak Adirondack w/ The Great Dome!



## Mike77E9 (Oct 12, 2010)

On Saturday, October 2nd, I took the Amtrak Adirondack #69 to Montreal, QC from New York Penn to take the opportunity to ride in The Great Dome. The following day, I returned on train #68. Below are pictures and video from the trip, Enjoy!

HD Video:



Geo-tagged Photos:

Aboard the Amtrak Adirondack #69 in Photos

Aboard the Amtrak Adirondack #68 in Photos


----------



## Rail Freak (Oct 12, 2010)

Enjoyed the videos , Thanx

RF


----------



## jis (Oct 12, 2010)

Mike, Great pictures and videos. I saw you in that car. I was the guy up front talking to the Amtrak marketing guy and Malcolm from NARP. I am the guy pointing the big camera in this picture of yours.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Oct 12, 2010)

Very nice. I felt I was actually on the train.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 12, 2010)

:hi: Good stuff! Thanks a lot! Makes we poor souls down here in no/few train country envious, some Yankees have all the luck! :excl: Anyway you can arrange for them to keep it back East where it belongs (on the Card and Adirondack)instead of being shipped back to Sodom and Gomoraha on the Pacific, aka California! :help:

BTW- Be on the look out for a suspicious character from RI

that will be riding the Adirondack in the next week, an APB has been issued by HLS,in addition a few of his fellow AU fanatics may be on that train also! Lock up the women and the children! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tumbleweed (Oct 12, 2010)

Beautiful photos! I just added this trip to my bucket list, Thanks! :hi:


----------

